# Biotherm no longer going to be sold in the US!



## korina981 (Mar 30, 2007)

:bawling:

i went to Macy's today to pick up a cleanser. I always use Biotherm cleansers. They're awesome! The SA told me Biotherm was no longer going to be sold in the US. I'm so upset!


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi,

Did she say why? Would it possible for you to purchase it through a day spa?


----------



## korina981 (Mar 30, 2007)

no she didn't say why. actually i asked and i think she said she wasn't sure why. i asked if it was just Macy's or everywhere and she said everywhere in the US including US Sephoras etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 31, 2007)

that is sooooo crazy!!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 31, 2007)

You'll probably be able to find it on ebay or order it from overseas.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh just to be more specific i was able to buy the cleanser today but she said in about a month Biotherm will no longer be available in the US... i didn't mean it's already gone...so still some time to stock up now!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2007)

you could always order it from the sephora french website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 31, 2007)

That's odd. My friend Beth is going to be sooooo disappointed. This is the first stuff she found that really works for her skin. She was getting it at Bath &amp; Body Works. I was just looking at it the other day, but didn't buy anything. Good thing I didn't get into a new routine lol. Sorry for all you ladies that use it though. I'd stock up now.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 31, 2007)

Well if i were you i'd buy as much as i can!! lol


----------



## Trisha. (Mar 31, 2007)

I've always heard good things about this line of products, too, but I've never tried any.


----------



## jessimau (Apr 1, 2007)

They have a website that you'll probably still be able to order from. I'll check with my old counter manager tomorrow and find out if she's heard the same thing. I don't believe stuff like this until I've heard it from more than one source. Biotherm is awesome stuff, though, and it would really suck if it weren't available here anymore.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 1, 2007)

Really?!! I wonder why?!! :blink:


----------



## Savvy_lover (Apr 1, 2007)

we still have it in Hong Kong


----------



## angellove (Apr 1, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Leony (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow I wonder why. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 3, 2007)

oh my god! NOOOOOOOOO! i have a few of theyre stuff, theyre totally awsome!

its always like this, once i get into something they always get rid of it.

life's not fair.


----------



## jessimau (Apr 3, 2007)

It's true.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I called my old counter manager yesterday and asked her what was up. She said Biotherm's being pulled out, she thinks by June. I don't know if the website will still be up, but I hope so.

Ok, for some reason, when I try to post info about their friends and family sale, the post won't go through.


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 18, 2007)

it's still here in canada and we have plenty of stock haha

visited local beauty counter thing like yesterday

you could probably get it here or order from here hehe


----------



## jessimau (Apr 18, 2007)

Biotherm will still be sold to people in the USA, but it will not be sold in stores -- it's gone online-only, which is a huge relief. Check out their website; if you click on "stores" it tells you that they've changed their distribution strategy for the USA. Of course, I think a trip or two to Canada to play with the new products would be fun!!


----------



## beautynista (Apr 18, 2007)

Good thing it's still accessible online!


----------

